# How many cichlids in 70 gallons?



## DrAvalanche (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi all

what's the maximum number of cichlids I can put in a 70 gallon aquarium?

With 2 external filters, lots of hiding spots

regards


----------



## Chris2500DK (Feb 15, 2006)

Depends on which kind of cichlids you mean. If you're talking about Mbunas around 25 would be a rough guideline, but again it depends on which species you go for.


----------



## DrAvalanche (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanx Chris

yes, it's Mbunas.

But 25 cichlids in 70 gals (about 270litre) seems a bit too much actually.

I think I'll go up to 18 for starters, then we'll see. Any other suggestions?

thanx again

regards


----------



## Crippldogg (Jul 30, 2004)

depends on the fish, filtration,hiding spots, etc...I've got 20 mbuna in my 55gal


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

25-30 depending on species. Having a high female to male ratio will help if you want to have a lot of specimens without a lot of aggression.


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Interesting, I know most people suggest the above. But for me when I got to 12 it seemed pretty full. (mine is 75g)

Do most of you have a hiding spot for each of your fish? I notice that I have about 12 hiding spots and 12 fish so do most of you with 20-30 in a 75 have 30 hiding spots?

This should still be on topic


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

What are the dimensions of the tank?

Floor space is more important than overall volume and could be a deciding factor in the species you can keep, and their numbers.


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Mine is 48" x 18" x 18" i think. What is yours *DrAvalanche* ?


----------



## DrAvalanche (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanx all

tank dimensions: 48 x 16 x 22


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Same footprint as a 55G tank. The cookie cutters suggest 3 species for that footprint. If you choose average size (6" at maturity) mbuna that would be about 15 fish to give you an idea. But it really depends on which species you choose.


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Isn't a 55g more like 48 x 13? I think you have the footprint for four mild to medium agressive mbuna species if you want in a 48 x 16.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Might work. The next size up in 75G at 48" x 18" and cookie cutters for that footprint tend to recommend 4 species. So the 16" dimension is in between.


----------

